# Existing 12/12 SLATE roof - How to safely paint dormer sides



## Roxy Remodeling (Aug 4, 2014)

Have to paint the sides on three dormers sticking out of a 12/12 SLATE roof -(this will be a rare event so I don't want to invest in anything expensive that I'll rarely use). I'm thinking of making temp toe boards on a sheet of OSB and 2x4s then hang that off the peak with 2x4s & 2x6s and adding two additional ropes (plan on using in my harness too). One man operation here - no way to get a cherry picker in the terraced yard nor is there a budget for it. Anyone have some tips on doing this. TIA Steve


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Rent a boom lift. Safest way I can think of for yourself and the roof.


----------



## JakethePainter (May 23, 2014)

I'd use a boom. If you cant get one into the courtyard then maybe you can get an articulating boom to reach up and over from the other side.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

try these
http://www.ultimateridgehook.com/index.html

you can add roof brackets to the boards

they work great,


----------



## instock (Nov 17, 2012)

Last time I did dormers, I put my biggest ladder on the ground and laid it flat on the roof so it matched to roof pitch. Put some padding under so you don't scratch the roof. At that angle, it wouldn't hold any weight, so I used another ladder to get up. Once I was up there, the big ladder gave me something to get a foothold and I felt pretty safe.

The customer had actually hired another painter to paint the whole exterior. He painted everything EXCEPT the dormers. He just couldn't figure out how to do it. That's how I wound up with the job!


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Roxy Remodeling said:


> Have to paint the sides on three dormers sticking out of a 12/12 SLATE roof -(this will be a rare event so I don't want to invest in anything expensive that I'll rarely use). I'm thinking of making temp toe boards on a sheet of OSB and 2x4s then hang that off the peak with 2x4s & 2x6s and adding two additional ropes (plan on using in my harness too). One man operation here - no way to get a cherry picker in the terraced yard nor is there a budget for it. Anyone have some tips on doing this. TIA Steve


If you don't have a roof hook, you might want to invest in one, although;

Plywood would distribute the weight better on old slate. (with or without the hook)


Chicken boards sound alright;

Just don't "Foghorn, Leghorn" the screws.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have made some osb with cleats like the op talked about. I called them

Roofease.

I tied them into the sub fascia using ledgerlocks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Articulating Boom Lift....:thumbsup:

I do not understand why there is such an aversion to using equipment on a job when it makes the task at hand easier, quicker and safer.


----------



## Cmac9000 (Jan 7, 2014)

griz said:


> Articulating Boom Lift....:thumbsup: I do not understand why there is such an aversion to using equipment on a job when it makes the task at hand easier, quicker and safer.


No other choice but the right one here! Use the right tool for the job


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Turn down the job. I used to do some crazy, stupid, dangerous stuff but I don't do crap like that anymore unless the lift is being delivered and paid for as part of the estimate.


----------



## Twpaint (Aug 1, 2014)

avenge said:


> Turn down the job. I used to do some crazy, stupid, dangerous stuff but I don't do crap like that anymore unless the lift is being delivered and paid for as part of the estimate.


Bingo


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

First: that's way too high
Second: charge your battery, your at 20%


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> First: that's way too high Second: charge your battery, your at 20%



It'll go up and over a house


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

if it don't sink in the driveway..


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> It'll go up and over a house


Not with this guy in it


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> if it don't sink in the driveway..



Then get this one and park it down the block :laughing:













I went on an 80' one one time, it's a little scary. But we have a 100' ladder truck at our fire department I've been in countless times with no problem, but that doesn't sway nearly as much


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dude....wait a minute...You were on a ladder 100' in the air...sober....?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> Dude....wait a minute...You were on a ladder 100' in the air...sober....?


In the bucket. I had my helmet on at least


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Not this guy
No way
They'd have to shoot me first


----------

